# Fibro study seeks volunteers



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Posted to Co-Cure if anyone is interested:***************************************Arthritis, Fibromyalgia Study Seeks Volunteers MONDAY, March 6, 2006 (HealthDay News) -- U.S. researchers are seeking volunteers to take part in a study of a mail-based, self-management arthritis care program. People aged 18 and older with arthritis, fibromyalgia or joint pain are invited to take part in the yearlong study of the "Arthritis Yes I Can!" program, being conducted by researchers at Stanford University School of Medicine and the University of North Carolina-Chapel Hill. Volunteers must by willing to spend eight to 12 hours in self-study over four to six weeks. The program is designed to enhance regular medical treatment by providing patients with the knowledge and skills they need to lead healthy lives. It does not conflict with existing treatments or programs. The program toolkit includes: tips sheets on topics such as pain, exercise and fatigue; relaxation and exercise CDs; and a new edition of The Arthritis Handbook, which is also available in Spanish. The tool kit and study questionnaires will be mailed directly to study participants at no cost to them. The "Arthritis Yes I Can!" program addresses the following areas: Techniques to deal with problems such as pain, fatigue, frustration and isolation; Exercises for maintaining and improving strength, flexibility and endurance; Appropriate use of medications; Effective communication with family, friends and health professionals; Healthy eating; Planning to take action. More information: To learn more about the study or to enroll, call 1-877-668-0682 or send an email to selfmanagement###stanford.edu.


----------



## 19689 (Jan 31, 2006)

Thanks for posting this information. I work for the Minnesota Department of Health and had heard of this program through work. Today I emailed the address that you had in your message. One of my coworkers' Moms enrolled in the program and said that it has been great!Lily's Mom


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

That's great!!!! I'm so glad to hear that. As you hear updates on how she's doing, keep us posted!


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Thanks!I have written the information down and plan on giving it to my SIL. She suffers from arthritis. Her hands swell from the inflammation and so do her feet and ankles. She is always looking for alternative ways to manage her arthritis without having to resort to some of the stronger drugs. She's a health nut.


----------

